# Uber need to educate rider on rating



## Exclusif (Sep 28, 2015)

Uber needs to educate riders on how rating system works and what is acceptable and what’s not. 

I had a PAX who thought 3 was perfectly acceptable rating and was giving every drive a 3 since he didn’t find any issue nor did he thought driver went above and beyond his normal duties. 

After a brief conversation on how rating works and he felt bad for giving out 3 in the past.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Exclusif said:


> Uber needs to educate riders on how rating system works and what is acceptable and what's not.
> 
> I had a PAX who thought 3 was perfectly acceptable rating and was giving every drive a 3 since he didn't find any issue nor did he thought driver went above and beyond his normal duties.
> 
> After a brief conversation on how rating works and he felt bad for giving out 3 in the past.


Please tell me you gave that rider a 1*.

Uber will not do anything, it's our job to explain to the pax that anything but a 5* is a failing grade. And tell them they fire us when our overall rating hits 4.6*. That's basically an A-, tell them how they would feel when they got their big test back in high school and teacher said sorry A- is a fail.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Exclusif The pax probably gave you a 1* for making him feel bad. Drivers are suppose to provide a positive riding experience.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

my rating went from borderline acceptable to i might get deactivated after halloween. pax rate on price more then anything


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> pax rate on price more then anything


So true! Pax are rating UBER and not the Driver. Total BS!


----------



## Kantankerous (Nov 2, 2015)

DocT said:


> So true! Pax are rating UBER and not the Driver. Total BS!


Yup. Halloween night surge was 3.0+ X most of the night and my rating for that night is 4.15. No complaint whatsoever during the ride and car was clean and offered candy and water.


----------



## rld0220 (Oct 1, 2015)

I would rather have 3x surge money than a sparkling rating. If you averaged 4.1 for one night then your other nights should more than make up for it. 

I didn't drive for Halloween but have hit 2 nice surges this week and have gotten a couple 4 star ratings. It all averages out though. My rating is 4.9 right now.. So worth it for the extra cash. 

But ya they rate lower when they pay more.. I guess it's human nature.


----------



## Kantankerous (Nov 2, 2015)

rld0220 said:


> I would rather have 3x surge money than a sparkling rating. If you averaged 4.1 for one night then your other nights should more than make up for it.
> 
> I didn't drive for Halloween but have hit 2 nice surges this week and have gotten a couple 4 star ratings. It all averages out though. My rating is 4.9 right now.. So worth it for the extra cash.
> 
> But ya they rate lower when they pay more.. I guess it's human nature.


That's fine and dandy until you're borderline and then you realize these PAX are messing with your livelihood. FYI I'm at 4.8 so I'm not too worried yet.. but still the possibility that one or two of these folks can jeopardize my source of income is not comforting.


----------

